# Old Board no BOM?



## gregonbass (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a Board with the nomenclature PCB252 I just dug up but, I can't find the info in search can you help me?


----------



## Robert (Jul 16, 2020)

This one?









						Twill Deluxe - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Love Pedal Les Lius




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## gregonbass (Jul 16, 2020)

Ahhhh yes! Thank you. I wonder why I couldn't pull it up?


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2020)

The search by SKU function is a little quirky...   

You have to type in the PCB### into the search box, but not actually click the search button...   Suggestions will pop up below.


----------



## gregonbass (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert said:


> The search by SKU function is a little quirky...
> 
> You have to type in the PCB### into the search box, but not actually click the search button...   Suggestions will pop up below.


Hi yeah,  I did exactly that small case with ### separated and continuous, that's what made me decide to post a query it wasn't coming up....


----------



## gregonbass (Jul 18, 2020)

gregonbass said:


> Hi yeah,  I did exactly that small case with ### separated and continuous, that's what made me decide to post a query it wasn't coming up....


Nevertheless, thank you the board find I was able to print out and log it in my binder


----------

